
Bulgarian scammers used fake Spotify playlists to make a shitload of money - personjerry
https://www.avclub.com/it-sure-looks-like-bulgarian-scammers-used-fake-spotify-1823231417
======
personjerry
My question is: Is this legal? If so, it's time for me start devising ways to
abuse monetizing startups.

